# KFC Special



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Supposedly actual KFC sign, supposedly at a New York KFC. 

Whether a Dem, Repub or Indie, you gotta love it! :lol:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

how do we know the breast are small???


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The breast to which the KFC sign refers is a KFC chicken breast -- IMO, they are all small, but YMMV.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick has always said he likes small breasts. How many mouthfuls to a KFC breast, Nick?


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Bogy said:


> Nick has always said he likes small breasts. How many mouthfuls to a KFC breast, Nick?


I think it depends on how big your mouth is. My great dane has a huge mouth.

BTW - this pic was circulated years ago on the email rounds.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ntexasdude said:


> - this pic was circulated years ago on the email rounds.


"Years ago?" So, what's your point, Robert?

Do you seriously think that everything posted in this forum should not have been posted if there's a possibility it may have been posted before? What about those of us who may not have not seen the KFC picture before, or those of us who may have seen it "years ago" but had forgotten about it?

Truth is, there is very little that is new on the internet and unless someone hasn't seen it before, then it is new to them. A friend sent the picture to me, I got a chuckle out of it and I wanted to share that chuckle with others here who may not have seen it before.

There are just a few of us who regularly contribute to this forum, but many others come here for a laugh or two, including you. Just because there's a chance you have may have seen a picture or heard a joke before, should we not post it? If you'll send us a list of all the jokes and pics you've ever seen before, we'll know not to share them in the future.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry dad!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Nick said:


> Supposedly actual KFC sign, supposedly at a New York KFC.
> 
> Whether a Dem, Repub or Indie, you gotta love it! :lol:


I'm offended by a pic with a reference to small breasts. Who says _small_ breasts should get all the attention??


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Although I consider myself to be a small breast man, actually, when it comes to fried chicken, I prefer them to be plump and juicy (original recipe).


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Although I consider myself to be a small breast man, actually, when it comes to fried chicken, I prefer them to be plump and juicy (original recipe).


I like breasts that are plump and juicy, just as long as they don't have a lot of artificial additives.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Bogy said:


> I like breasts that are plump and juicy, just as long as they don't have a lot of artificial additives.


 I want my breast filled thou not with silcon


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> I want my breast filled thou not with silcon


I suspect you would look rather silly if you went out and had your breasts filled with anything.


----------



## alorarosalyn (Mar 31, 2006)

ntexasdude said:


> I think it depends on how big your mouth is. My great dane has a huge mouth.
> 
> I have three great danes at home, I understand that. The oldest carries one of our cats around by the head in its mouth. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

THREE?:eek2: Awesome dogs but huge.


----------



## alorarosalyn (Mar 31, 2006)

ntexasdude said:


> THREE?:eek2: Awesome dogs but huge.


lol. A month ago we had 6. Had to put one down because of major medical issues...but she was 140 pounds. And we breed...just sold off our first litter


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

alorarosalyn said:


> lol. ...And we breed...just sold off our first litter


The ex and I used to breed, but we kept our litter until they were old enough
to a) go off to college; b) breed; or c) join the Army, in that order.

Never did think about selling them off, though.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> The ex and I used to breed, but we kept our litter until they were old enough
> to a) go off to college; b) breed; or c) join the Army, in that order.
> 
> Never did think about selling them off, though.


Nick, considering most kids today are able to breed at about age 13, you got rid of them early.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Bogy said:


> Nick, considering most kids today are able to breed at about age 13, you got rid of them early.


 but he didn't sell them so I am sure they came back to visit every now and then.:grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

thebigjp said:


> but he didn't sell them so I am sure they came back to visit every now and then.:grin:


Yes they did, JP. but now, not so often. :nono2:


----------

